# Farmers walk



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Always fancied doing this exercise, never seen anyone do it in person though so never bothered trying it :/

Also my gym doesn't have any of the equipment for it, except dumbbells I suppose

Anyone who does the farmers walk got any tips for a beginner? How long am I walking for? How many 'reps' as it were?

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Wouldnt say you need any special equipment, fill up 2x 20 litre jerrycans with water and carry them around, guarrantee you'll feel pretty bolloxed, pretty quick! Distance really depends its an enurance excercise really.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol, endurance as in out of breathe or as in my leg muscles giving up? There ain't any jerry cans in my gym, would dumbbells suffice?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Lol, endurance as in out of breathe or as in my leg muscles giving up? There ain't any jerry cans in my gym, would dumbbells suffice?


No mate... you wouldn't even feel 2 80kg dbs :whistling:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> Lol, endurance as in out of breathe or as in my leg muscles giving up? There ain't any jerry cans in my gym, would dumbbells suffice?


Well yeah they would. My point was if you dont have access to special hammers walk weights (think they use something special in strongman events) or just dumbbells then its easier enough to improvise something hence heavy water carriers, shopping cans, small children etc lol. Imagine your forearms would go first though way before the legs!

Edit: hammer walk, shopping cans, wtf I'm tired lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

My gym stops at 50kg :/

But to be honest I don't even understand your post, I'm new to this don't take the **** lol


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

i do not exercise it with it, when i do it i just take 2x100lbs plates and i go walking up and down for a couple of time for 20mts with 1 minute rest each time


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> My gym stops at 50kg :/
> 
> But to be honest I don't even understand your post, I'm new to this don't take the **** lol


Weight is weight... as Panda said, it doen't matter it it's a pair of db's or two children. 50kg per side is plenty to start with.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

2 x 50kg dbs would be a good start. have a stroll around carrying them and see how you get on


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with a weight less than 100kg per hand , dumbbells will not be the same as its the length and awkwardness of the equipment , what area are you you from ?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

joshnow said:


> dumbbells want to rotate out of the hands so are far harder than farmers walk implements which dont and are typically better balanced.
> 
> benefits include, ankle/knee/hip stability - increases grip strength but strengthens the whole body will build some good traps.
> 
> ...


I reckon I should've mentioned at the start of the thread that I'm a 75kg natty with pretty **** poor PBs

I can bench 85kg 1rm, deadlift maybe 130kg 1rm and squat about 105kg for 5

Definitely going to give it a try, I'll try 50kg in each hand and see how it goes, there is a length of free space in my gym of about 25metres so I'll give it a bash

http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/supporter/olympic-sports-gym-ashton-manchester.html

Is that OSG^? Them pictures intimidate me :lol: doubt I'd fit in there haha

Thanks for help


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Out of interest, what is that^?


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Sled for loading weight onto and dragging 

Great fun!


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Definitly agree with starting out on the heaviest dumbbells you can use...

Mark out a 20m course and do timed runs and then timed holds at the end

100kg total weight is a bit light but to begin with any weight is good until you get used to the movement etc...

You could always get some made - All you need is 2 old train sleepers and some handles; this is how we made ours and they cost us £40 for the bits etc... Just add some inch bar on the ends to add weight on in the future and yer off


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> I wouldn't bother with a weight less than 100kg per hand , dumbbells will not be the same as its the length and awkwardness of the equipment , what area are you you from ?


I doubt I could grip more than 50kg each side!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lol

Gave it a bash, my grip strength is pretty ****, I tried with 50kg but grip was failing before I even started walking

Think it had more to do with the dumbbell handles being those thick in the middle/thin on the outside things

http://www.gymdirect.com.au/resources/products/prostyle%20dumbbell%20handle%20muscle%20motion.jpg

Like that^ but thicker in the middle going to skinnier on the outside, pain in the ****ing ****

I got some 35s and did a few laps with them, got me sweating and my forearms throbbing! Thought it was good even with small weights 

Don't think there's a solution really, unless I go to another gym

ACTUALLY.. is it possible with a shrug bar?


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Lol
> 
> Gave it a bash, my grip strength is pretty ****, I tried with 50kg but grip was failing before I even started walking
> 
> ...


When you say shrug bar do you mean a trap bar (ie you stand in between the handles and weight go on the outside)?

If so hell yes 

Load it up and get walking


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

The thing that comes up when you type shrug bar in to google

Will have to try this, not sure it'll be too healthy on my gammy shoulder though!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

one of my favourtie exersices

managed a 140kg each hand run 15 mtrs few weeks back but was slow

builds awesome back and traps but does put jjoints through alot and shouldnt be done heavy week in week out imo

i alternate between heavy (125-140 for me) runs and next wrokout conditioning and speed runs for volume


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> one of my favourtie exersices
> 
> managed a 140kg each hand run 15 mtrs few weeks back but was slow
> 
> ...


My knees are curling up at the thought:lol:


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> one of my favourtie exersices
> 
> managed a 140kg each hand run 15 mtrs few weeks back but was slow
> 
> ...


I do similar and go heavy on them once every 3-4 weeks...

On average I build up to about 120-125kg a week for 3-4 sets of 20m runs and once monthly as heavy as I can go - Managed some pick-ups last week with 160kg on each farmers but only 3m walk lol  Did hold them for around 20secs but my hands started to rip so dropped them to fight another day :tongue:


----------



## StrongmanBrixDK (May 2, 2012)

When i train for farmers i do db rows and shrugs for reps. I've been as high as 160kg farmers for 30meters.

But start building up some grip strenght and you'll be able to go an even longer distance. Deadlift holds for time are also good for grips.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> one of my favourtie exersices
> 
> managed a 140kg each hand run 15 mtrs few weeks back but was slow
> 
> ...


Lol holy ****


----------

